# Changer résolution scanner automatique HP 5610



## JP (21 Juillet 2008)

Salut

J'ai une imprimante jet d'encre multifonction Officejet HP 5610.

Je scanner des paquets de documents automatiquement en posant sur le chargeur et en utilisant le bouton numérisation et choisissant l'option vers .pdf, puis tout est automatique, je trouve dans le répertoire "scanner" de "Documents" mon .pdf.

Mais d'après l'ordinateur qui lance le programme de scanner, c'est uniquement en 150 dpi.
Possible de scanner en 300 dpi pour améliorer la qualité ? 
Peu importe que ce soit + lourd.
Je n'ai pas trouvé le réglage.
J'ai peur que ce soit gravé dans la ROM de l'imprimante

Et scanner des liasses de documents en commandant à partir du logiciel HP Image Zone la numérisation ne paraît pas possible car ne reconnaît pas le chargeur de documents.

Avis ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2008)

Je ne connais pas le détail de ta machine ni des logiciels fournis, mais si tu as le Gestionnaire de Périphérique HP, tu le lances. Ensuite dans "Information et paramètres" > Préférences de numérisations.


----------

